# "Espee" SD-35 Kitbash



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

A while ago, I was looking around for rare units to model and I came across the idea of a Cotton Belt / Southern Pacific SD-35 for my new layout (even though I just started construction on my last and I have to move again). I want to bring a piece of southern California to New England, so modeling the Southern Pacific from 70"s to present, is what I decided upon. The "Espee" had several SD-35 which was a rare EMD to begin with (even though I am a Alco/MLW guy) and seemed to be an easy kitbash to match an SD-45. I have never been satisfied with USAT locomotives because something is always missing or out of scale, so my starting point is an ART-GP40 in Cotton Belt. I have a set of ART-SD45 6 axle trucks to replace the 4 axle trucks on the unit currently. A few hood and cab details, some modifications to the frame and shortening of the fuel tank, and I would basically have an SD-35. (I'm also replacing the Cotton Belt lettering for Southern Pacific so it fits my area of modeling). This seems (in theory) to be such a simple kitbash, that I'm wondering has anyone else done it?

Dave


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

I can't wait to see pictures, I grew up on the Espee Monterey branch line in the 70s. 

Where in New England are you moving to?


----------



## SNER (Sep 20, 2010)

Kent, 

I'll be posting the photos of the project as soon as the GP-40 comes in. 

I think I know of the branch. Family got side tracked in Monterey while driving from L.A. up to Santa Cruz on Highway 1 for golf / vacation reasons. They know I am a railroader so they happened to send me a few photographs of the line....well what is left of it that is. 
 
Alot different then you probably remember it. 

As for moving, I am moving to southern Connecticut, along the Connecticut River (the Valley Railroad being my backyard). 

Dave


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yes, I did an SD-35 from a USA GP-38, 8 maybe 9 yrs ago now, did a GP-40*
*from one before that too... The 38, or the 40, is a tad too short for a 35, but *
*not enough to bother with... I did a build write-up and posted it in the early *
*days of this forum, but thats long gone now... Don't remember any of the *
*details now, but I do remember that it was a real "stuff job" to get all that *
*together and playing in that short of a chassis, but it came out well, and *
*has **always worked very well too... Here is a couple of recent pics of it...*
*Paul R...*


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Paul

Nice work!

Colin


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, I think I know exactly where that picture was taken. Looks to be right infront of what used to be Fort Ord. In the upper left you can see the freeway coming from Marina into Seaside then into Monterey. The building up on the right was the former Officer's Club, situated atip a large bluff on the dunes over looking Monterey Bay. Imagine some of the parties that must have taken place there over the decades, in times of conflict & peace. 

The last trains to run this line would have been the covered hoopers full of sand from; where else, Sand City, nestled along the shore between Seaside and Monterey. Boy, I could tell you a story about the dunes in the far center 

Thank you so much for your stroll down lane of memories. *bows*


----------

